#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-04
<alienado> saludos
<alienado> un cliente para mysql ?
<subdarda> Hola
<subdarda> se encuentra alguien por aqui?
<oui1983> Hola
<oui1983> Alguien sabe algo aqui sobre la fonera 2.0?
<elpidio> hola
<elpidio> hay alguien online
<henry_cbba> hola
<henry_cbba>    alguien me podria decir como   configurar la camara wed  mas  los  audiculares  del amsn ?
<subdarda> Hola
<subdarda> alguien se encuentra por aqui
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-05
<lawish> holas
<lawish> alguien que me pueda brindar ayuda
<lawish> ??
<netwarrior> hola
<netwarrior> alguien vivo???
<Le0VM> Hola!!
<Le0VM> Hola soy un estudiante de C e I, estudio en el ISTP Villa Maria y ps me acabo de inscribir para el evento q sera el 09 del presente mes
<Le0VM> y bueno ps me siento muy augusto x ello xq sera la primera vez a q asista a un evento de tanta importancia...
<Le0VM> Bueno quisiera conocer a personas que me puedan brindar información acerca de esta querida carrera de COMPUTACIÓN e Informática...Mi msn es saint_leo18@hotmail.com
<Le0VM> Bye Cuidense y Salu2
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, mientras hago un merge, me da un conflicto donde en debian le agregan digamos un comando... esa agrgacion la migro a Ubuntu, entonces, no tengo que ponerlo en el changelog, porque no es un cambio exclusivo de Ubuntu verdad?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> osea, si
<nxvl> meh
<nxvl> TRUE
<esnaider2000> hola
<redrebel> hola
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en el titulo del bug pidiendo el Merge, cual es la versión que se usa,
<RoAkSoAx> la versión base o la versión a la que se va a hacer el merge
<varguitas> hola
<varguitas> hay alguien
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: estas trabajando en https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+bug/372411 ??
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: xq yo ya lo tengo listo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si justo ya lo toy subiendo el debdiff
<nxvl> k
<RoAkSoAx> ahora ke tengo tiempo de webeo a forro
<RoAkSoAx> toy aprovenchando en aprender bien
<RoAkSoAx> de una vez todo esto
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<nxvl> esta casi iwal al mio
<nxvl> pero tu changelog esta mal
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165124/
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si haces cambios los documentas como cambios
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: cosa q no has hecho
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, k lo cambiare ntoncs. thnks
<nxvl> y btw, no te aconsejo mucho tocar main
<nxvl> lo que necesitas es que los universe sponsors te vean
<nxvl> mas q los main sponsors
<nxvl> he visto gente q le niegan el motuship xq solo toca paquetes en main
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a suave.. si pe. pero como estoy reaprendiendo.. estaba buscando merges faciles
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, btw.. hat que borrar esos de gnutls de debian/patches/series no?? pq ni en los changelogs aparecen
<nxvl> yo los deje
<RoAkSoAx> k igual xD
<RoAkSoAx> haha
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-06
<puky> hi alguien ahi???
<puky> alguien que me pueda responder una sola pregunta???
<puky> quiero saber que es hardware privativo exactamente queiro instalar en mi laptop ubuntu y dice hardware privativo
<puky> volvere
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> a los años x aca
<redrebel> u
<hollman> buenas, saben donde encontrar la iso o img de ubuntu netbok remix 9.04 lpia ?
<RoAkSoAx> hollman, talvez debas instalar la version lpia normal y luego instalarle el desktop de UNR
<RoAkSoAx> aqui hay un tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7105900
<hollman> RoAkSoAx, gracias, pero esta complicado, es para una amiga y le estoy ense~ando chat
<RoAkSoAx> k
<RoAkSoAx> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/lpia/ubuntu-netbook-remix
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-07
<puky> mmmm alguien ahi
<puky> tengo unas preguntas?
<redrebel> di nomas
<puky> hola
<puky> alguien por ahi???
<puky> que pueda yudarme
<puky> ?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, los comentarios en qemu son solo para borrar del changelog verdad?
<ivanS> Anyone had a problem trying to take a remote pc running Windows Vista,i used to it with 8.10,but i've been unable to run Remote Desktop with the new 9.04,i get the "getaddrinfo" message.
<mib_xjiqgv> chanserv,r u there?
<mib_xjiqgv> :(
<fhuamang> Hola a todos
<fhuamang> quisiera saber como utilizar el escritorio remoto en una pc que tiene linux ubuntu 8.10 y las demas XP y Vista y estan en un dominio con Windows 2003 Server  No tengo ningun servidor con linux pero quisiera tener uno para poner un proxy y un firewall
<fhuamang> si pueden ayudarme se los agradeceria
<fhuamang> :s
<redrebel> yo uso tsclient
<redrebel> es un wrapper de rdesktop
<redrebel> que es un cliente que soporta el protocolo RDP de windows
<DrUbLiC> muchachos
<DrUbLiC> estan??
<DrUbLiC> repetire mi pregunta otra vez
<DrUbLiC> tengo una tarjeta inhalambrica atheros 5006x y he probado algunos drivers de madwifi y no me la reconoce a que se peude deber esto
<DrUbLiC> ?
<redrebel> es usb?
<redrebel> pudes hacer lsusb, lspci, dmsg y ponerlo en un pastebin para verlo
<redrebel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DrUbLiC> nooo
<DrUbLiC> es integrada
<DrUbLiC> es una laptop
<DrUbLiC> hp
<DrUbLiC> disculpa por no reponder a tiempo sino que ids a veces responde despues d etiempo
<DrUbLiC> y estoy en otra paginas leyendo
<mib_gikana> anyone out there?
<DrUbLiC> si
<mib_gikana> have u ever had a problem with Remote Desktop,i get a message "getaddrinfo"
<mib_gikana> i'm using 9.04 and never had with problem with 8.10
<DrUbLiC> sorry i dont speak english very well
<mib_gikana> i wonder if this a glitch and should report it to the Bug Squad
<fhuamang> al usar el rdesktop me aparece el mismo error de getaddrinfo a que se debe eso
<fhuamang> aparte en el linux hay algun pograma similar al freeproxy que se utiliza en windows para filtrar las paginas web que no quiero que usen algunos usuarios y otros si
<redrebel> fhuamang: puedes poner el ip en ves del host name
<fhuamang> si claro puse el ip pero aun asi no me deja me sale el mismo error, cabe mencionar que el servidor es windows 2003, todas tienen windows xp y windows bestia
<fhuamang> y me podrian ayudar en cuanto al samba
<fhuamang> quiero compartir recursos y acceder a los recursos del servidor
<fhuamang> :/
<fhuamang> me pueden ayudar.....por favorcito  :s
<fhuamang> hola a todos me pueden ayudar no puedo conectarme de manera remota desde linux hacia windows me sale un error del getaddrinfo nose que es soy nuevo en linux ya probe con el nombre de la pc y con el numero de ip pero nose si hay que colocarle el "\\host name o \\ip"
<fhuamang> :s
<redrebel> pon el ip sin el \\
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-08
<fhuamang> pero aun asi no se puede no se si hay que instalar algo mas descargue todos los clientes de escritorio remoto pero aun asi no logro ingresar de ningun modo por que me sale un error getaddrinfo
<redrebel> para verifica habre un terminal y  pon>>  telnet [el ip] 3389
<fhuamang> ok
<fhuamang> para que me sirve eso
<redrebel> para  descartar la posibilidad que el port no este bloqueado
<fhuamang> eso en la pc de la persona a la que deseo ingresar tiene el puerto abierto por otro lado la veo en red, pero no puedo ver son sus recursos  compartidos
<L3x> holas
<L3x> ChanServ
<L3x> :/
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-09
<cfoch> hola
<Tachi> hola
<cfoch> hola
<brillantejcoh> las cfoch
<cfoch> ke tal?
<brillantejcoh> cfoch, sabes conf wireless
<Ddiods> Buenas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, por ejemplo en un merge. en la version antigua de Ubuntu pusieron un patch, en la nueva version de debian ya el patch está incluido pero no dice nada al respecto en el changelog, entonces en la nueva version q yo toy preparando de ubuntu, tengo que poner en el changelog "drop xxx.patch" ?? o no pq ya está incluido en debian?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-10
<mib_jcbzho> hola
<mib_jcbzho> hay alguien ahy
<mib_jcbzho> naada
<mib_jcbzho> ok thk
<mib_jcbzho> ciao
<Ddiods> Buenas
<chireno7> hola ,alguien sabe como corregir un error
<chireno7> en ubuntu
<chireno7> o configurar el sudo kdpg
<tavo> hola, hay alguien?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-11
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ya tas aca?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sinta
<nxvl> \o/
<nxvl> congelandote?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no realment
<RoAkSoAx> tengo calor mas bien xD
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tu si?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> bueno, adentro hace calor
<nxvl> pero cada vez q salgo a fumar un pucho me muero
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha si pe esta haciendo frio pero supongo que es por lo que recien he llegado q no siento
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, btw... sabes si ivoks esta aqui?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> por ahi anda
<nxvl> con adam
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok xvre
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-12
<xander21c> Hola
<julio> hola
<julio> en que sete puede ayudar
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-15
<Guest54384> algun d{ia alguien se conectara en este chat????
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-10
<mildcatn> hola
<th3pr0ph3t> wow, Empathy funciona con IRC también :O
<calpe20> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-11
<Shapord> hola
<Shapord> chau
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, alguien ha tenido problemas viendo videos de 1080p? No sé si echarle la culpa a la tarjeta de video.
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-12
<th3pr0ph3t> Será verdad tanta mentira (computadora del tamaño de memoria usb)?
<th3pr0ph3t> http://elcomercio.pe/tecnologia/755658/noticia-computadora-tamano-usb-raspberry-pi
<th3pr0ph3t> "Firmar el código de conducta" suena bien. Pero se traduce a "Si no sabes usar GPG, no eres bienvenido" y eso es triste considerando la cantidad de gente que somos
<th3pr0ph3t> o era PGP?
<RoAkSoAx> th3pr0ph3t: eso suena a que no quieres aprender GPG
<RoAkSoAx> es diferente
<RoAkSoAx> todos tienen que aprender a hacer algo para lograr hacer otra cosa
<RoAkSoAx> y usar GPG no es rocket science
<th3pr0ph3t> (vaya, no estoy solo) y bueno, lo hice alguna vez y no recuerdo como hacerlo, pero recuerdo que me desanimó varias veces hasta que finalmente lo hice
<RoAkSoAx> th3pr0ph3t: es lo mas facil del mundo
<RoAkSoAx> th3pr0ph3t: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC
<th3pr0ph3t> yo leí una guía, era una sola página con varios pasos y había que tomarse su tiempo para seguirlos. no era difícil pero había que ponerle ganas. Era sin video...
<th3pr0ph3t> Y qué tal? Se puede hablar de nada en canal como este? Siento que somos muy pocos :(
<RoAkSoAx> th3pr0ph3t: si
<th3pr0ph3t> Bueno, RoAkSoAx, eres el primer Ubuntero que me responde en este canal (o creo que el segundo que da señales de vida).
<th3pr0ph3t> Recién ayer descubrí que Empathy puede usar IRC
<th3pr0ph3t> así que estaré aquí todo el d
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<th3pr0ph3t> dia
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<GNU-Linux_> Hola a todos hay alguien?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-13
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, acabo de comprar una tarjeta de video ATI y tengo entendido (según https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver), que para usar el driver libre no necesito hacer nada. Cierto?
<th3pr0ph3t> brb
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<viperhoot> saludos SergioMeneses ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-07
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: Hola!
<Morell> JoseeAntonioR, Hola
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<Morell> bien, gracias...
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: q haces en irc!!!
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: anda al bar del hotel
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: todos estan ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: aqui estoy: me acabo de encontrar con Mark en el acensor!
<nxvl> aunque deben ser las 6 alla, no?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y se tomo foto?
<JoseeAntonioR> son 7:17
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey! no :(
<nxvl> ahh, ya estan en el bar entonces
<nxvl> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> fue un minuto de conversacion :P
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ++
<nxvl> o regados por el lobby
<SergioMeneses> pics!!!!!
<nxvl> los de canonical deben estar ahorita por entrar a reunion con mark
<nxvl> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Mark estaba yendo a dar un keynote
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: sisi, keynote
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, solo piensa en el bar xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy demasiado emocionado por el imprevisto que acabo de tener!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, LOL
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: solo falto la foto :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, =/
<JoseeAntonioR> estaba en terno
<JoseeAntonioR> y con su carnet en la mano
<JoseeAntonioR> SaMe: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SaMe: puedes hacer /nickserv release sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se fue la luz =S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que paso con su blueprint?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: la aprobaron! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y cuando va?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el viernes, al parecer
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, 7:37pm y no oscurece!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, su primer viaje internacional¿'
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope, antes he viajado a chile, pero este ha sido el que mas me ha emocionado! :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> seguro
<SergioMeneses> y mas provechozo
<JoseeAntonioR> si, claro!
<SaMe> JoseeAntonioR, y q tiene pensado hacer en la uds?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: participar en las discusiones, aportar ideas, hacer algunas cosas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pasear
<SergioMeneses> fotos
<SergioMeneses> videos
<SergioMeneses> entrevistas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sip!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, videos saludando a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> cosas asi
<JoseeAntonioR> claro!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: voy saliendo que son las 8 por aqui
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hagale!
<SergioMeneses> saludos a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> ya debe haber terminado el keynote de Mark para canonical, ire a ver si amber esta por ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> listo!
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: lo divertido del UDS pasa en el bar
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: creeme
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: alla todos son unos alcoholicos
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, seguro
<SergioMeneses> de alla no salen
<locodir-user> Buenas noches
<Lx7> hola people
<Lx7> :D
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: pong, acaba de terminar el plenary
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si, lo vi desde aca
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: cual es el irc channel del room 208?
<nxvl> o cualquier irc channel
<nxvl> de algun cuarto
<JoseeAntonioR> #ubuntu-uds-room-208 creo
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si, ese era
<nxvl> gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-08
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: como te va? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: bien bien , estoy en el meet & greet
<viperhoot> Saludame al tio Mark :P
<viperhoot> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya organicé un primer evento por estas tierras ;) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pe/1766/detail/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: te dejo que se muere mi ipod
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> suerte ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: adivina que: te consegui tu name badge :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, <3
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hoy tengo su testimonio
<SergioMeneses> q pena la espera
<SergioMeneses> pero he andado super ocupado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: perfecto, gracias! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok es q ando cuadrando lo de la ubucon a ver si voy
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: oh! interesante
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Leadership Summit en Room 202
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en la uds esta paco molinero
<SergioMeneses> otro personaje para q conozca
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje si... pero lo feo es q el horario se cruza en pleno horario laboral aqui :S
<JoseeAntonioR> si, si he hablado con el! :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que hora es alla=
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si pues, pero es muy interesante
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: 9:14am
<SergioMeneses> no puedo abrir el sonido
<SergioMeneses> ;S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: a ver, un segundo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.m3u
<JoseeAntonioR> funciona?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo abro con Rhythmbox pero nada
<SergioMeneses> me imagino q debe ser la red
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: uhm, y con banshee?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no lo tengo instalado xD
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: con este? http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room-202.ogg.xspf
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tengo q hacer la instalacion limpia de 12.04
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo
<SergioMeneses> VLC rocks
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm ahora empezaron a hablar en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> y yo sin auriculares
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, entre nosotros... pero se oye bajitico
<JoseeAntonioR> muy bajo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si bastante... o bueno puede ser porq ando sin auriculares
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, bueno
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno tengo q salir
<SergioMeneses> se cuida y exitos en la uds
<SergioMeneses> saludos de mi parte a los q encuentre
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: vi a Jamie ayer
<gcorreageek> hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> gcorreageek: Hola :)
<gcorreageek> soy nuevo en ubuntu recien acabo de instalarlo en mi makina
<gcorreageek> fue de suerte que lo uso
<gcorreageek> porque
<gcorreageek> quise instalar
<gcorreageek> fedora
<gcorreageek> con windows 7
<gcorreageek> y no me funciono
<gcorreageek> luego intente con centos
<gcorreageek>  y tanpoco
<gcorreageek>  ya por ultimo
<gcorreageek>  intente con un cd de ubuntu
<gcorreageek>  que tenia de ase tiempo
<gcorreageek> y me funciono!
<gcorreageek> =)
<gcorreageek>  toy felix tngo windows 7 y ubuntu a las ves
<JoseeAntonioR> gcorreageek: oh, que bueno! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> verás que en un tiempo ya no necesitarás a Windows
<gcorreageek> hahahaha
<gcorreageek> si varios me han dicho eso
<JoseeAntonioR> gcorreageek: :)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-09
<hit> holas
<hit> alguien
<hit> hola?????
<hit> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-10
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax_: ya puedes hacer un nick ghost
<hostingroup> Holas
<hostingroup> alguien por aqui?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey hey hey
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: estas?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tengo 10 min
<nxvl> habla
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: que quieres que te lleve?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: un lanyard
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ya tengo como 10 de esos
<JoseeAntonioR> que mas?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: y si te puedes robar un polo del UDS mejor
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> pa completar mi coleccion
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja hablaste con jamie para que te de polo de track lead?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<JoseeAntonioR> ya hablare, con claire o marianna para que me den uno
<JoseeAntonioR> que talla?
<nxvl> XL
<nxvl> btw, sabes quien es chuck short
<nxvl> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm no
<JoseeAntonioR> pero lo puedo ubicar si me dices
<nxvl> hmm
<nxvl> tons fue
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno
<nxvl> de hecho lo has visto
<JoseeAntonioR> dame descripcion y nick de irc
<nxvl> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/213_11286896460_609496460_701648_2051_n.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm creo que si
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si te lo cruzas, dile q tienes pisco pa darle y un monton de cajas q le mande
<nxvl> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<nxvl> (el era mi roomate y odiaba q pida cosas por internet y llene el cuarto de cajas)
<JoseeAntonioR> ah ya!
<JoseeAntonioR> vuelvo en 5
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: y que tal te va por alla?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: una locura o no?
<JoseeAntonioR> pero si, es genial
<JoseeAntonioR> Cristophe Sautier te manda saludos ;)
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: esta huats alla?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: mandale un abrazo
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja ok!
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: preguntale cuando viene
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: y dile a daniel q aun me debe una venida a peru
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja yo le digi
<JoseeAntonioR> digo*
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ya empezaron los plenarios?
<JoseeAntonioR> el plenary empieza en 3 pero me conectare, ayer estaba a punto de dormirme
<JoseeAntonioR> en 2
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ah si, son aburridisimos
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ahi nos juntabamos todos los hispanos a joder
<nxvl> cual cole
<nxvl> jajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> pero ya no queda ninguno de nosotros
<nxvl> bueno, creo que mandel debe estar ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> mandel? nombre?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ^
<nxvl> Manuel de la penia
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm me parece haber escuchado su nombre por aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque no estoy seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: consegui polo, pero solo tenian xxl :/
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: al paso q voy me va a quedar bien
<nxvl> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> <- pasadito de postes
<nxvl> postres*
<JoseeAntonioR> canonical te da para que engordes unos 10 kilos!
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: jajajaja
<nxvl> seeee
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pero necesitas el azucar y cafeina para sobrevivir
<nxvl> sino no la haces
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos
<nxvl> ya deberian estar todos caminando cual zombies medio muertos por los pasillos
<JoseeAntonioR> yo estaba asi ayer
<nxvl> si, miercoles
<nxvl> es dia de zobies
<nxvl> zombies
<nxvl> solo cuidate del ubuflu
<JoseeAntonioR> Amber Graner ya la tiene D:
<nxvl> Ursula tambien
<nxvl> amber siempre se enferma
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, hoy no habra comida en el evento de la noche
<JoseeAntonioR> pero el per diem de la noche es 32 dolares ;)
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/71665_10150293214405214_677640213_15531358_465645_n.jpg
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: tienen uno de esos?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si, pero si hay evento con comida, no puedes cobrarlo ah
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: sip, pero solo hay coca cola, sprite y coca cola light en ls gaseosas
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hoy no habra evento con comida
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: a menos q sea evento opcional
<JoseeAntonioR> de esa si no me puedo salvar
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: yo me metia al bolsillo panes del lonche, comia con eso y me tiraba los 32 dolares en cerveza
<JoseeAntonioR> marianna me ha visto todos los dias en la noche D:
<nxvl> jajja
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> estan hablando de una cosa de QA y enterprise
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: checa esta imagen: http://h.joj.me/4E
<nxvl> siempre lo joden
<nxvl> jono es la burla
<nxvl> y es un alcoholico
<JoseeAntonioR> creeme, ya me di cuenta de todo eso
<nxvl> si, no es complicado
<nxvl> solo hay q ir a un UDS para notarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ahora entiendes xq te decia tanto q vayas al bar del hotel?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: jaja, si, ahora si!
<nxvl> TODO pasa en el bar del hotel
<JoseeAntonioR> es una cosa ver el UDS en internet, que vivirlo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> si no paras en el bar te pierdes la mitad del UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> hasta ahora no me botan de ahi por ser menos
<JoseeAntonioR> menor*
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: mientras no tomes, normall
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: jaja claro!
<nxvl> iwal a cody cuando era menor de edad le sacabamos trago
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm no tengo idea de quien sera cody
<JoseeAntonioR> ya le di tus saludos a Daniel
<nxvl> q suerte tienes
<JoseeAntonioR> me dijo que no hay nada planeado todavia, pero pronto :)
<nxvl> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/287029_10150381959226072_593486071_10366429_585633108_o.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece conocido
<nxvl> de hecho esta por ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> cody que?
<nxvl> sommerville
<JoseeAntonioR> ah sisisi creo que si
<JoseeAntonioR> vi su name badge cuando ordenaba las cosas
<nxvl> ah, tons no tienes tanta suerte
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> DE HECHO esta ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> JAJA
<JoseeAntonioR> no estoy seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> ya veremos
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: quien es el q esta de presentador?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: xq no estan jorge o jono?
<JoseeAntonioR> ahorita estan dando un plenary
<JoseeAntonioR> Jono es el que presenta a la gente que sigue
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si, claro, pero el q lo presento, no era jorge ni jono
<JoseeAntonioR> y Jorge lo ayuda
<JoseeAntonioR> si, era Jono
<nxvl> si, pero a este no lo presento ninguno de ellos
<nxvl> no, te juro q no
<JoseeAntonioR> yo lo vi, estoy aca
<nxvl> bueno, tons vi mal
<nxvl> pero en el screencast no parecia jono
<nxvl> osea, el q presento al q esta hablando ahorita
<nxvl> no a la q hablo hace un toke
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos
<JoseeAntonioR> ah yaya
<JoseeAntonioR> eso no lo vi :P
<nxvl> ta mare, ya ves
<JoseeAntonioR> mi pc esta por morir! D:
<JoseeAntonioR> hay algo mas que quieres que te lleve?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> con polo y lanyard estoy cubierto
<nxvl> stickers aun tengo hasta pa regalar
<nxvl> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo 5 hojitas de stickers :(
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: yo tengo 15 creo
<nxvl> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo como 5 lapiceros de HO
<JoseeAntonioR> HP*
<JoseeAntonioR> 40 llaveros de android (con lucecita)
<JoseeAntonioR> unos 20 cds
<JoseeAntonioR> como 5 pins
<JoseeAntonioR> unas 20 bolsas de tela del eventp
<JoseeAntonioR> algun mensaje para alguien mas?
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, me quedan 20 minutos de bateris :(
<JoseeAntonioR> es Nicholas Skaggs
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: daviey esta arribe ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> arriba*
<nxvl> ese es un idiota
<nxvl> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> juju, juju y mas juju
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: viste lo que hizo?
<nxvl> si, la cago
<nxvl> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tienes razons eh!
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si es un idiota, pero gracioco
<nxvl> gracioso*
<JoseeAntonioR> demasiado
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: voy saliendo, tengo una sesion con Mark ahorita D:
<nxvl> Q+A?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, review del CoC
<nxvl> seguro entra y sale
<nxvl> como siempore
<JoseeAntonioR> no nada, nos falto tiempo en la mañana asi que haremos una parte en el Leadership Summit
<JoseeAntonioR> una hora
<nxvl> ah chucha
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, vuelvo en 5
<JoseeAntonioR> cualquier cosa que quieras que lleve de improviso, me dices
<roaksoax> nxvl: no extranas el UDS?
<nxvl> roaksoax: nope, ya no estan pedro, rodrigo victor ni mandel
<nxvl> debe estar aburrido
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> roaksoax: toda mi mancha se fue semanas antes/despues q yo de canonical
<roaksoax> nxvl: como asi? pense que pedro si siguea ahi
<nxvl> roaksoax: nope
<nxvl> roaksoax: pedro renuncio la semana despues q yo me fui
 * JoseeAntonioR no sabe de quien hablan
<nxvl> y rodrigo la anterior
<roaksoax> nxvl: a guarda no sabia :)
<roaksoax> nxvl: dave es el manager del server team ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: usaron tu PC, no?
<roaksoax> bueno mi manager enserver and cloud infrastructure
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: si
<nxvl> roaksoax: ah si? no te creo
<nxvl> roaksoax: claro claro, si me conto chuck q ahora eran como 4 equipos
<roaksoax> nxvl: robbie es director de ingenieria de servidor, 3 equipos, juju, workloads, infrastructure
<nxvl> roaksoax: si algo asi me explico
<nxvl> roaksoax: pero ya sabes como es chuck pa explicar las cosas
<roaksoax> nxvl: hahaha si pues
<nxvl> roaksoax: el metodo soren de "stuff" y "thing" era mas detallado que chuck
<roaksoax> hahaha
<roaksoax> chuck es chuck
<nxvl> s/thing/something/
<nxvl> seee
<nxvl> lo unico q extranio del UDS es joderlo
<roaksoax> nxvl: ahora es mi rommie pe
<nxvl> roaksoax: en serio?
<nxvl> jajajaja
<roaksoax> nxvl: haha ahora lo estoy jodiendo duro.. antiayer lo emborrache con pisco
<nxvl> roaksoax: puta, como no me dices antes pa hacer q le llenes el cuarto de cajas
<nxvl> ta mare
<nxvl> yala
<nxvl> en praga
<nxvl> es gracioso sampado
<roaksoax> nxvl: le hize tomar una cusquena con un shot de piscoo adentro tipo submarino hahahaha
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo mas pisco arriba ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> no se cuantas botellas, mi papa las tiene en su maleta
<roaksoax> hahaha
<roaksoax> ni digas q los emborrachas a todos
<roaksoax> hahaha
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> no se si son una o dos
<JoseeAntonioR> Daviey quiere
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: daviey ya tiene
<JoseeAntonioR> y Daniel esta esperando
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: Daviey quiere mas
<JoseeAntonioR> me dijo
<roaksoax> cool
<nxvl> Daviey SIEMPRE quiere mas
<nxvl> es bueno saber que di mi aporte al UDS y ahora TODOS siempre andan pidiendo pisco
<nxvl> \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> roaksoax: pero ahora quiero ir a un UDS con mi plata pa dedidarme a hueviar
<nxvl> dedicarme*
<nxvl> y tomar todo el dia
<JoseeAntonioR> yo propuse hacer uno en el peru, cosa que no creo que pase
<nxvl> ja
<nxvl> no, no va a pasar
<nxvl> ya trate
<nxvl> la mayoria de gente es de USA o europa
<nxvl> por eso los hacen alla
<JoseeAntonioR> les dire que es mas barato
<nxvl> y este es en CA por tema completamente comercial
<nxvl> xq estan mas cerca a los clientes
<nxvl> para que puedan ir al UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos
<nxvl> asi que creo q incluso europa ya lo sacan y va a ser en USA mas seguido
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: el proximo es en europa
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: yo hasta presupuesto le mande a claire
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja
<nxvl> el R va a ser en europa de nuevo?
<JoseeAntonioR> Jono me dice que lo que buscan es un lugar que tenga 40 salas de reuniones
<JoseeAntonioR> para Ubuntu y Linaro
<roaksoax> nxvl: ya no hay rally
<roaksoax> para este cciclo
<nxvl> roaksoax: ah no?
<nxvl> roaksoax: no te creo
<JoseeAntonioR> y que es eso?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: mentira
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: hay mas detras
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: yo he hablado con Claire y Maria q es la q se encargaba por completo del UDS
<nxvl> y es diferente ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: de todos modos, pero es una de las caracteristicas
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: asi es
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pero la q menos
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, coffee break, vuelvo en 2-
<JoseeAntonioR> 20 *
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-11
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl, viperhoot ping
<nxvl> habla
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> como van?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: quieres que te lleve algo?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: quemandome las pestañas
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hablare con Jamie a ver si me da un polo de track lead
<viperhoot> traes fruta :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: que paso? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: algo mas?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: no, no, ya fue
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pa eso tienes q joderlo 3 dias antes
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: parciales esta semana y la que viene.
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ya supera nomas
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: uuuh
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: Jono estaba regalando los suyos pero se le acabaron, vere si consigo uno para mi
<JoseeAntonioR> tendria los 3 colores :P
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja, si la gente se quedo picona xq yo tengo uno de server y uno de security
<nxvl> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> D::
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo el del ciclo, el de crew (puesto ahorita) y necesito uno de track lead
<JoseeAntonioR> les dan 5! :(
<viperhoot> pregunta, saben de alguna manera de borrarme archivo en masa que contengan un mismo nombre ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: que talla de polo eres?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ni idea
<JoseeAntonioR> usa el ask ;)
<viperhoot> ta que se me ha duplicado medio disco casi
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: talla L
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: uuuh, ya no quedan L! D:
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: en gorra cabezudo, en mochila : laptop de 14'' y en tabas… oh wait
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay
<viperhoot> jajajaj lo decía por bromear :P
<viperhoot> que tal todo ?
<viperhoot> hoy acabó creo verdad?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estamos en plenary, lightning talks
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: aprovecha aprovecha
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: son buenas para reirse un toque
<viperhoot> ufff por fin borrado todo lo duplicado
<viperhoot> a mano nomás :S
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> me he conseguido DEMASIADAS cosas
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: sep, uno de cada dia, x eso siempre me robo uno
<nxvl> ;)
<nxvl> viperhoot: como q borrar el archivo
<JoseeAntonioR> esta vez son celestes, van geniales con el diseño
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: aca tengo tu polo xxl :P
<viperhoot> nxvl: se me duplicaron todos los archivos de un carpeta, incluidas subcarpetas y subarchivos
<viperhoot> pero ya está ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: que fue? volvemos con lo de la oficialización ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cuando este alla o mañana hablamos de eso, tengo un monton de tips
<JoseeAntonioR> vere si puedo conseguir unos saluditos de Jono
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: lo mismo digo, mis exámenes me tienen loco, sin contar el taller ubuntero de mañana por estas tierras :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> que taller?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pe/1766/detail/
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: acabo de ver que respondieron al RT
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sisi, pero hablare por aqui para que nos den el password respectivo
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: Sean Sosik-Hamor manda saludos, y quiere pisco
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: donde va a ser eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> el internet se puso lento
<viperhoot> Aquí en Cajamarca
<JoseeAntonioR> oh ok
<viperhoot> en la universidad de la competencia :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja
<viperhoot> me dijeron para dictarlo y toda la nota
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> el internet por aqui esta demasiado lento, no puedo ni entrar a google
<viperhoot> debe ser por el nuevo episodio de the big bang theory :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: jajaja, no creo
<viperhoot> Hora de salir
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, suerte!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: aparte de dHolbach, Jono, Davie, a quienes mas le doy? (se me perdio el log)
<JoseeAntonioR> (Manuel de la Penia no esta)
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: Ping
<JoseeAntonioR> benonsoftware: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> benonsoftware: session in 15
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: Really?! GTalk
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja, dile que en lexington deje como 4 botellas, a menos q se las haya chupado
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: jajaja, yo le voy a decir mas tarde
<JoseeAntonioR> y hable con Chuck
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, a dirigir la sesion en un toque
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: consegui uno de QA ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, ya no esta
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-12
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-13
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping ping!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuenteme
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya en casa?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tengo tu name badge y algunas cosillas mas :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope, en Denver
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa q envidia
<SergioMeneses> y de la mala
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ya vengo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, antes de que se me olvide hay le escribi el testimonio, reviselo y comenteme de paso si esta bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esta conectado por gmail?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sisi, aqui estoy
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, arme un hangout
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: heey, no me pude despedir ayer
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: espero que todo vaya bien por alla, ya nos estamos viendo el proximo uds
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: hehe no owrries, nos vemos en el proxiumo
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: (si es que me dejan ir :P )
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-07
<sadith> Buenos dias
<sadith> Quisiera ayuda con un inconveniente que tengo
<sadith> tengo Linux ubuntu en mi equipo cliente, y este equipo para poder ejecutar una plicacion de windows ingresa a traves de Reminna a un servidor de aplicaciones que se encuentra en windows 2003
<sadith> y ahora que quiero conectarme sale la pantalla para conectarme y cuando lo ejecuto se cierra o se queda estatico
<roaksoax> 5/win 13
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ?
<roaksoax> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax, nxvl: ping
<nxvl> pong
<nxvl> cuando es el UDS?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: proxima semana
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: see PM
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: see PM
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-08
<john______> Hello World! Ubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-09
<neyder> Hola
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-11
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, estas?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ahora si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, actualmente esta usando irccloud?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no, ZNC
<SergioMeneses> aaa oka
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-12
<neyder> Hola, ¿qué hace?
<neyder> felicite a su querida madre.
